# [SOLVED] Restoring computer



## Andyhuynh (Jan 15, 2013)

What does restoring computer do? Need help


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Restoring computer*

have a read here
Turn back time on your PC: Undo system changes with System Restore

but do you have a specific issue on your PC an if so - what is it 

there is also a factory recovery option and that often gets confused with a restore


----------



## Andyhuynh (Jan 15, 2013)

Stag the problem is that I have a black screen which is making me crazy I've tried restoring but black screen have any ideas that can help me far this is annoying, if so I can give you further information on my specs


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Restoring computer*

if you have a blackscreen - how did you


> I've tried restoring


- try safemode
as the PC starts keep tapping F8 - a menu appears - choose 
*safemode* - see if that works


----------



## Andyhuynh (Jan 15, 2013)

Nope when I try safe mode I get stuck on a "please wait" screen and flashes every minute


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Restoring computer*

If you mean factory restoring, then that will take the computer back to an out of the box condition with all of its bloatware and with none of the programs you may have installed since or any of your other files and photos etc.

Prior to proceeding with this op, you are prompted to back up your files which you can either load onto DVDs or an external HDD - when it comes to putting them back, Windows doesn't always put them back where it found them - so it's best to create new folders on suitable media (depending on size of files such as for music and photos etc.) and drag & drop each into their respective folders.

Windows will tell you where they'll be if it hasn't put them back where it found them and after you have restored from your back up media, then you could delete those.

It's advocated that you should factory reset a computer about once a year to clear out the build up of crop that can accumulate in the registry due to uninstalling programs etc and is a much safer way than using registry cleaners - which you should never use unless you know what you are cleaning and why.

I recently factory reset this one and while it is time consuming because of having to reinstall the programs I use as well as having to sit through AV and Windows updates - it's reduced the startup time by about 30 secs even though Startup items were already set to minimal.

If you do decide to factory reset, then ensure that your AV is the first program that you reinstall and update and when you come to getting rid of the bloatware, then use a program like the free version of Revo which will fully clean out any left over items in the registry that Windows Uninstall would normally leave Download Revo Uninstaller Freeware - Free and Full Download - Uninstall software, remove programs, solve uninstall problems otherwise, you're still going to end up with crop in the reg.

*Edit..*looks like a few have come in since I started typing.


----------



## Andyhuynh (Jan 15, 2013)

@tomken15 I would love to do that but how I can't get into my desktop even through safe mode I can't what do I do ?


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Restoring computer*

See if you can get into the F8 options by continually tapping the spacebar as soon as you switch the computer on.


----------



## Andyhuynh (Jan 15, 2013)

Yeah it works but what do I click next


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Restoring computer*

That's the problem when running two related threads - just been there :smile:

In the F8 options, you select Repair the Computer - select the language and possibly confirm the computer's name where you will be presented with a number of options.

You can select Startup Repair or opt for a Restore Point - see your other thread for how it does the Startup Repair procedure as well as the other steps on its completion.

*Edit...*Just given myself a refresher on that and it prompts you to select an Operating System to boot from - select the highlighted Windows 7 by pressing Enter.

You should be able to try the Restore points to take your computer back to before the black screen - tick the box to Show more restore points and after selecting one, tick the box to Scan for affected programs.

You may need to work your way through the other restore points as it could have been a program that you had downloaded or even the recent Windows Updates that had caused the black screen.


----------



## Andyhuynh (Jan 15, 2013)

@tomken15 I have done that I've tried restoring but it had a black screen it said it was successful when I scanned affected it said nothing was wrong. What do I do, any ideas :/


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Restoring computer*

i have closed your other two threads ,please only continue here and do not start a new thread for this problem 

thanks


----------



## Andyhuynh (Jan 15, 2013)

Ok no problem still need some help tho


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Restoring computer*

After you had booted up while tapping the spacebar and selected Windows 7, did it boot up as normal with the splash screen and was the scan that you've mentioned - the Startup Repair or the chkdsk /r ?

If it was the chkdsk /r then reboot either while tapping F8 or the spacebar.

If it's via the spacebar then press F8 and select Repair the Computer > select the keyboard then confirm or change the computer's name.

Click on Startup Repair in the next window and when you get the option for Restore > click on Cancel and wait until it has completed the scan/repair then click on its report to see what it has found and if it was successful > Restart.


----------



## Andyhuynh (Jan 15, 2013)

Yeah I pressed f8 and press repair computer > scan everything went back (it said it didnt detect any errors) then I went to restore computer and I scanned and no problems and successfully went back in time but it still gets a black screen I only had 1 option to restore from


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Restoring computer*

If you have a install or recovery disc you could try this Bootrec.exe Tool - How to Use in Windows Recovery Environment - Windows 7 Forums


----------



## Andyhuynh (Jan 15, 2013)

So @joeton do I need just a regular clean blank disc and download that file and burn it onto my blank disc and boot it from there?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Restoring computer*

No there is no file to download you need a recovery or install disc


----------



## Andyhuynh (Jan 15, 2013)

Where do you get Those ?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Restoring computer*

You should have either received one (not every company does that now) or made it when you first got the computer, the other option would be to contact the pc maker and order the disc for a small fee


----------



## Andyhuynh (Jan 15, 2013)

Shiet man, so like yeah ok I'll try get it.


----------



## Andyhuynh (Jan 15, 2013)

Is it possible to get a window 7 one would that work I'm so confused


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Restoring computer*

Please watch the language this is a family friendly forum so kids use it,to answer your question yes you can get the copy you need from the maker links to most are here Tech Support Forum - Announcements in Forum : Microsoft Support


----------



## Andyhuynh (Jan 15, 2013)

Im 13  and sorry about that okay yeah I'll check it out. Do you know how to fix this? When I try get into safe mode it freezes on a screen and says please wait flashing every 30sec and yeah I can't do anything about it.


----------



## Andyhuynh (Jan 15, 2013)

You know about chkdsk don't you have to be in your desktop to run it? Cause I can't get into safe mode and I can't get into the normal desktop because black screen, is it possible to get chkdsk utility onto a disk and run it from the disk?


----------



## Andyhuynh (Jan 15, 2013)

Ugh any help would be helpful


----------



## Andyhuynh (Jan 15, 2013)

Still needing some help -bump


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Restoring computer*

When you were you able to get back in by tapping the spacebar on boot, you were presented with a number of options which included pressing F8.

Redo that and press F8 where two of the options are *Safe Mode with Cmd* *Prompt* and *Last Known Good Configuration*.

The first one will give you access to the cmd prompt with admin privileges to run the chkdsk /r and the second would normally look for a shadow copy when your computer was okay.

Try the Last Known Good Configuration option first and if that doesn't work, then use the Safe Mode with Cmd prompt and run the chkdsk /r

If your computer is a Dell, then they will supply you with an install disk free of charge, but if you re-read what I've written in your other thread about a workaround to this, then that will save you some money if you would otherwise have to pay http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...diagnostics-utility-on-a-blank-cd-683345.html


----------



## Andyhuynh (Jan 15, 2013)

So like I tried last known configuration but it didnt work so like if I do safemode with Comman prompt do I type chkdsk /r ? In it or what?


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Restoring computer*

Yes, at the cmd prompt type chkdsk /r then press Enter

Normally you would get a message to the effect that it will done on the next reboot and to type y or n where you would type y then press Enter and reboot, but I've never done this from Safe Mode or with a black screen problem - so you will have to tell me if it runs the disk check.

It can only run after a reboot as it cannot check the volume while it's in use.

How have you gotten on with creating a bootable Win 7 install disk so that you can try Joeten's suggestion of running the Bootrec.exe Tool ?


----------



## Andyhuynh (Jan 15, 2013)

Havent got a blank cd yet I'll get one probably in a few hours cause I can use my sisters laptop to burn a repair utility thing


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Restoring computer*

You'll need a *DVD* to burn it onto.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Restoring computer*

Hi please learn to be patient we are all volunteers and from all over the world so we won't always be on line when you are and as you have seen here when someone is not around others try to help,your in Australia so are hours ahead of myself and Tomken15 ie it could be 10.00 am where you are but midnight where we are.


----------



## Andyhuynh (Jan 15, 2013)

@tomken15 it won't work when I go safe mode with prompt it says please wait again!! );


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Restoring computer*

Let's see what a system file check throws up.

Go back into Safe Mode with Cmd Prompt then type and enter *sfc /scannow* and let us know what it reports on completion.


----------



## Andyhuynh (Jan 15, 2013)

Uh like I said when I go to any safemode it stays on please wait screen, forever so I can't access it


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Restoring computer*

Sorry - thought you were getting the *Please wait* after entering the cmd.

I think that you will have to go the route suggested by Joeten with the Bootrec.exe Tool and install disk, or use the Repair option then run the Startup Repair again with the bootable disk inserted.

When you get the install disk sorted, follow the steps as I've listed in your other thread for changing the Boot order so that the computer will boot from the install disk.


----------



## Andyhuynh (Jan 15, 2013)

So I have to burn bootrec.exe onto a disc and install it?


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Restoring computer*



Andyhuynh said:


> So I have to burn bootrec.exe onto a disc and install it?


No, you need to boot up with a Win 7 install disk inserted as previously described in how to create http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...diagnostics-utility-on-a-blank-cd-683345.html or obtain and then follow the steps as laid out in the tutorial that Joeten had linked, which is this one Bootrec.exe Tool - How to Use in Windows Recovery Environment - Windows 7 Forums


----------



## Andyhuynh (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: Restoring computer*

Haha okay thanks I'll try to find the win 7 disc

Wait I can't find it but I can download it like you said right ? And burn it onto a CD?


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Restoring computer*

Yes, once you find the link - ensure that you select for the correct OS (32 or 64bit) and language then select Save.

Follow the previously given instructions and you need to clear out some of your PMs as you've reached your storage quota.


----------



## Andyhuynh (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: Restoring computer*

Ok thanks

Tomken, update; I can't believe I'm so blind, I tried to repair my computer then I saw command prompt in the system recovery window thing, you want me to type chkdsk /r ? On it?

Ok I tried chkdsk /r on command prompt and this is what it said; THE TYPE OF FILE SYSTEM IS NTFS. Windows cannot run disk checking on this volume because it is write protected?'.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Restoring computer*

No, don't run a chkdsk /r - remember, you have booted up from a CD/DVD and not from your internal HDD.

Use the Startup Repair option first then click on its report and look for any items that have an error code that are *not* 0x0 and if it was successful or not when you restart.

Remember to take out the CD/DVD before you reboot so that you are then booting up from the HDD.


----------



## Andyhuynh (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: Restoring computer*

How come not to run chkdsk I haven't burnt it down on DVD yet ;s

So tomken let me get this straight; I have to burn the windows 7 thing onto a DVD , put it in my computer and restart, and run it?


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Restoring computer*

Try this cmd for the chkdsk - *chkdsk c: /f /r /x* noting the space before each forward slash.

*Edit..*You will need the install disk to run either the Startup Repair or the Bootrec.exe Tool as previously described.


----------



## Andyhuynh (Jan 15, 2013)

So you want me to do chkdsk thing first? On command prompt ?


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Restoring computer*

No - Create the bootable disk then run the Startup Repair option as previously advised.


----------



## Andyhuynh (Jan 15, 2013)

Ok I'll do it once I get dvd


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Restoring computer*



> Ok I tried chkdsk /r on command prompt and this is what it said; THE TYPE OF FILE SYSTEM IS NTFS. Windows cannot run disk checking on this volume because it is write protected?'.


If you are trying to run Check Disk from the* RE* (Recovery Environment) you need to find out what drive Windows is on (it may not be C
At command prompt (*x:* sources) type:- 
*bcdedit* |* find “osdevice”* (Must inc”) (press enter). 

Now use the returned as the drive letter for OS assume *C:* (or whatever drive letter it returns) 

At the *x *sources type:- *chkdsk c:/r* (press enter), 5 stages of chkdsk will run.
can take awhile.


----------



## Andyhuynh (Jan 15, 2013)

And would that fix black screen ?!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Restoring computer*

That's the first step in diagnosing a black screen. If Check Disk fails or takes exceptionally a long time then the HDD needs to be replaced.
You also can go onto another computer, download the ISO image for *Seatools* in my signature. Burn the image to CD using *IMGBurn* also in my signature. Boot off of the newly created CD and run the Short and the Long tests on the HDD. If either test fails, the HDD needs to be replaced.


----------



## Andyhuynh (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: Restoring computer*

What is x source because I'm gonna try do the thing you told me to do in. Command prompt

Comman prompt says ; -bcdedit is not recognized as an internal or external command,operable program or batch file...


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Restoring computer*

Please read this and read as many times as you need BCDEDIT - How to Use - Windows 7 Forums


----------



## Andyhuynh (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: Restoring computer*

Update- I have good news I found my windows 7 disk.. How do u reinstall win 7

I'm wondering how to download windows 7 as I need it to fix another problem "the black screen" oh yeah and does reinstalling window 7 delete everything from my HDD? And desktop?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: How do i reinstall windows 7?*

You cant download Windows 7 to reinstall. You will need to buy a Windows 7 DVD.

Yes reinstalling Windows 7 will remove everything from the HDD.


----------



## Andyhuynh (Jan 15, 2013)

Well yeah I have the DVD so how do I get all my stuff back from HDD ?! ):


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Restoring computer*

Installing and reinstalling Windows 7


----------



## Andyhuynh (Jan 15, 2013)

I don't get it :s


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: How do i reinstall windows 7?*

We have asked you a couple of times now not to post more then one thread about the same problem. I have merged your threads together. 
What don't you get? 
You install Windows from the DVD. If you want to recover your files first, use an Ubuntu Live CD and copy your files to a USB HDD.


----------



## Andyhuynh (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: Restoring computer*

Uhh it says installing and upgrading from the start button in desktop, I can't get into desktop mode thing

Do I just put the win 7 DVD and it would do it's thing?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Restoring computer*

No. You'll need to boot from your Windows 7 CD and select Restore.


----------



## Andyhuynh (Jan 15, 2013)

So I put DVD in now press restore? Where would the DVD menu come from ?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Restoring computer*

No. Put the DVD into the DVD drive.

Then restart your computer. Once the computer is booting keep pressing F8 and a boot menu should show. Select your DVD drive.

Now Windows 7 Install Menu will show. Go thru the menus and select format PC or install fresh copy.


----------



## Andyhuynh (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: Restoring computer*

Ok I put DVD in an restart and press f8 and no window 7 thing popped up

Nothing popped up in the f8 menu


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Restoring computer*

First boot into *Setup* (Bios) go to *Boot Priority*, using your arrow key, make CD/DVD drive* first boot device*, you may also be able to do this by pressing F12 at bootup. *Save and Exit*. Put the Windows 7 DVD in the drive and restart the computer. You should see the message *Press Any Key To Boot From CD/DVD*. Once the Windows 7 DVD starts to boot, choose your Language, and then choose *Repair Your Computer*. If this fails, it will take you to the *RE* (Recovery Environment) here you can choose *Command Prompt*. At the command prompt (*x:* sources prompt, not the *C:* prompt) type:- 
*bcdedit* *find “osdevice”* (Must inc*”*) (press enter). 
Now use the returned as the drive letter for OS assume *C:* (or whatever drive letter it returns) 
At the *x: *sources type:- *chkdsk c:/r* (press enter), 5 stages of *chkdsk *will run.
can take awhile.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Restoring computer*

Andyhuynh, I see in your other thread you say you're only 13. Is there an adult who can help you with the instructions that are being given here?


----------



## Andyhuynh (Jan 15, 2013)

It okay my brother inlaw told me to reinstall windows and it's working now thanks for All whom ha helped me thank you in advance


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Restoring computer*

Andy please remember not to make multiple threads it will only leave you confused as to which place your getting help and you could get conflicting instructions or advice and no hijacking folks don't like their threads being hijacked,I 'am glad you have things sorted enjoy your computer.


----------



## Andyhuynh (Jan 15, 2013)

Sorry and thanks !


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Restoring computer*

No problem we all have to learn how things work


----------

